# lionel 82017 large scale passenger and freight station



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Anyone have directions for this kit? Anyone ever put one together? All info & photos appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

There is a similar discussion on LSC: Wanted Lionel Depot Instructions. Perhaps you could contact the author to see what he finally found out.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

**** Habilis,
Same fellow posting there. I'm looking at purchasing his kit.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Ah, perhaps that's why Dennis is selling, he was unsuccessful at finding instructions. 

It doesn't look that daunting - 

Some kit pictures

As they say "no guts, no glory"! Good luck.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Charles Ro popped up as a seller Maybe they have, or can get, them


----------

